# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کاش برام میزد مردود

## Neo.Healer

سلام 
نتایج اومد 
دلم میخواست بزنه مردود یا کلا جایی قبول بشم ک اینی ک هست نباشه 
هعی الان موندم 
کاش مردود میزد یا یچیز دیگ بود

----------


## BARONI

من که نفهمیدم سرگذشت تو چی بوده
مگه پزشکی سنندج نمیخونی ؟
گیچ شدم پاک :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من که نفهمیدم سرگذشت تو چی بوده
> مگه پزشکی سنندج نمیخونی ؟
> گیچ شدم پاک


نمیدونم کجاش مبهمه 
هم پرشکی سنندج قبول شدم ۹۷ و هم در کنار اون کنکور ۹۸ دادم

----------


## Miiina

> سلام 
> نتایج اومد 
> دلم میخواست بزنه مردود یا کلا جایی قبول بشم ک اینی ک هست نباشه 
> هعی الان موندم 
> کاش مردود میزد یا یچیز دیگ بود


چیشده

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من که نفهمیدم سرگذشت تو چی بوده
> مگه پزشکی سنندج نمیخونی ؟
> گیچ شدم پاک


نمیدونم کجاش مبهمه 
هم پرشکی سنندج قبول شدم ۹۷ و هم در کنار اون کنکور ۹۸ دادم

----------


## MehranWilson

چی قبول شدی ؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چی قبول شدی ؟


پزشکی 
کلا فقط ۷۰ تا پزشکی زده بودم اما فکر میکردم مردود میشم ک نشد
نمیدونم شاکر خدا باشم یا گله کنم 
ازش خواستم قبول بشم و شدم اما چیزی ک دلم بهش نیس

----------


## MehranWilson

> پزشکی 
> کلا فقط ۷۰ تا پزشکی زده بودم اما فکر میکردم مردود میشم ک نشد
> نمیدونم شاکر خدا باشم یا گله کنم 
> ازش خواستم قبول بشم و شدم اما چیزی ک دلم بهش نیس


 :Yahoo (31): مردم از خداشون هست پزشکی قبول بشن

----------


## Miiina

> پزشکی 
> کلا فقط ۷۰ تا پزشکی زده بودم اما فکر میکردم مردود میشم ک نشد
> نمیدونم شاکر خدا باشم یا گله کنم 
> ازش خواستم قبول بشم و شدم اما چیزی ک دلم بهش نیس


این مبهم حرف زدن چیه دیگه ی راست بگو چیشده

----------


## BARONI

پزشکی میخونی بعد دوباره کنکور دادی مگر اینکه پردیس خونده باشی
من که باورم نمیشه :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> مردم از خداشون هست پزشکی قبول بشن


آره اما نه منی ک قبلا قبولی پزشکی داشتم

----------


## reza333

> پزشکی میخونی بعد دوباره کنکور دادی مگر اینکه پردیس خونده باشی
> من که باورم نمیشه


بله ایشون پردیس میخونده. احتمالا پزشکی شهری که علاقه نداره قبول شده. شایدم دارو و دندون میخواسته

----------


## Neo.Healer

> پزشکی میخونی بعد دوباره کنکور دادی مگر اینکه پردیس خونده باشی
> من که باورم نمیشه


گلم باور کردن یا نکردن شما الان مشکل من نیس 
درضمن من همیشه گفتم مازاد سنندج قبول شدم الان نمیدونم واقعا اینک نمیدونی وقتی من ذهنم مشغوله داری حرفای بی ربط میزنی از چیه؟! حس همدردی نداری یا ...

----------


## Sanazbst

خب الان پزشگی دولتی قبول شدین ؟ از شهرش راضی نیستین ؟

----------


## mlt

نکنه زابل اونورا دراومدی که ناراحتی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خب الان پزشگی دولتی قبول شدین ؟ از شهرش راضی نیستین ؟


آره از شهر و شرایط رفتن اینا

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خب الان پزشگی دولتی قبول شدین ؟ از شهرش راضی نیستین ؟


آره از شهر و شرایط رفتن اینا

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نکنه زابل اونورا دراومدی که ناراحتی


زابل ک کلا نزده بودم فقط ۷۰ تا بود انتخابام 
مشکلم اینک حس میکنم با سنندج آینده ی بهتری دارم از یه طرفم پولش نمیگم خانوادم نمیتونن اما منت رو سرمه و خب این خیلی بده

----------


## mlt

نیمه پر لیوان ببین
200میلیون صرفه جویی داشتی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## reza333

> آره از شهر و شرایط رفتن اینا


مگه شما کدوم شهر قبول شدی ؟ حالا شهرشم دوست نداری بگی استانشو بگو ؟ ولی بدون قبولی پزشکی روزانه تو هر شهری خیلی ارزش داره ، البته به شرطی که به رشته پزشکی علاقه داشته باشی.

----------


## mlt

شهرش سکرته؟


> زابل ک کلا نزده بودم فقط ۷۰ تا بود انتخابام 
> مشکلم اینک حس میکنم با سنندج آینده ی بهتری دارم از یه طرفم پولش نمیگم خانوادم نمیتونن اما منت رو سرمه و خب این خیلی بده

----------


## BARONI

> نمیدونم کجاش مبهمه 
> هم پرشکی سنندج قبول شدم ۹۷ و هم در کنار اون کنکور ۹۸ دادم


مبارکت باشه هرچیزی که قبول شدی ولی من اول از شما سوال پرسیدم میتونستین با متانت جواب بدین بعد منو به .... خطاب کنید.

----------


## LI20

سراسری آوردی؟

----------


## NILOOFAR GH

:Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (20): عجباداوطلب های جالبی داره کشف میشن از پزشکی ناراحتم :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Shah1n

> زابل ک کلا نزده بودم فقط ۷۰ تا بود انتخابام 
> مشکلم اینک حس میکنم با سنندج آینده ی بهتری دارم از یه طرفم پولش نمیگم خانوادم نمیتونن اما منت رو سرمه و خب این خیلی بده


من سنندجیم
اینو بدون علوم پزشکی سنندجم چندان تحفه ای نیست
سختیاش اینقد زیاده که نگو
همون دولتی رو برو
حتی اگه زابل باشه
سنندج نقل و نبات نمیدن.کوردی حرف زدن همکلاسیات و تو شهر کوردی حرف زدن سخته

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عجباداوطلب های جالبی داره کشف میشن از پزشکی ناراحتم


من پارسال پزشکی قبول شدم در نتیجه برام فرقی نمیکرد 
مشکلم با شهره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عجباداوطلب های جالبی داره کشف میشن از پزشکی ناراحتم


من پارسال پزشکی قبول شدم در نتیجه برام فرقی نمیکرد 
مشکلم با شهره

----------


## mohammadreza13

الان با چه رتبه ای کجا و چه مدلی قبول شدین
بعد ببین با این شرایط بقیه حالشون مثل تو بد میشه یا نه ارزش این نتیجه تو بالاتر از اون چیزیه که فکر میکنی

----------


## mohammadreza13

الان با چه رتبه ای کجا و چه مدلی قبول شدین
بعد ببین با این شرایط بقیه حالشون مثل تو بد میشه یا نه ارزش این نتیجه تو بالاتر از اون چیزیه که فکر میکنی

----------


## Insidee

پزشکی روزانه قبول شدی برو خدا رو شکر کن 
از دست کنکور خلاص شدیم دیگه

----------


## Gladiolus

برو خداروشکر کن بابا
هزار بار شکر کن
واقعا تو عمومی خ فرق نداره کجایی اگر تیپ یک نیاری
حداقل یک سالو الکی نموندی
بعدشم حالا کجا اوردی؟
نکنه آبادان اوردی؟
کلا اگه خوزستان اوردی ابادان یا دزفول ناراحت نباش
مردم خون گرم هوای گند که عادت میشه
و اینکه اصلاااااا دانشگاهاش بد نیستن سطح علمیشون
شاید خوابگاه ها یکم داغون باشه
من جاتو بودن الان رو بندری بودم
پول هم مشکلی ندارم ولی ادم روزانه باشه خیلی بهتره
دیگا منت کسی ام روت نیست راحت

----------


## V_buqs

پاش برو دانشگاه الکی پشت کنکور میمونی جا ماهارو تنگ میکنی  :Yahoo (21):  
برو لااقل یه جا بیشتر باز شه واس ما

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام 

تا اونجایی که یادمه شما مازاد پزشکی رو قبول شده بودین ولی مرخصی گرفتین و دوباره واسه کنکور خوندین ... 

میتونم بپرسم الآن پزشکی دولتی آوردین یا اینکه پردیس یا مازاد یه شهر دیگه ای رو آوردین که باب میلتون نیست ؟
(چون قاعدتا اگه پزشکی دولتی آورده باشین ، که هرجا باشه ، انصافا ارزششو داره که برین )

به فرض  اگه شما  مثلا مازاد یا پردیس یه شهر دیگه ای رو هم قبول شده باشین که باب میلتون نیست ، مگه واسه پزشکی سنندج مرخصی نگرفته بودین ، خوب الآن برگردین وهمونو ادامه بدین .... 

فقط هر موقع اون حس مزخرفه به سراغتون اومد ، بدونین که شرایط الآن  شما ، آروزی خیلی هاست .... 
 آرزوی موفقیت براتون دارم ...

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام 
> 
> تا اونجایی که یادمه شما مازاد پزشکی رو قبول شده بودین ولی مرخصی گرفتین و دوباره واسه کنکور خوندین ... 
> 
> میتونم بپرسم الآن پزشکی دولتی آوردین یا اینکه پردیس یا مازاد یه شهر دیگه ای رو آوردین که باب میلتون نیست ؟
> (چون قاعدتا اگه پزشکی دولتی آورده باشین ، که هرجا باشه ، انصافا ارزششو داره که برین )
> 
> به فرض  اگه شما  مثلا مازاد یا پردیس یه شهر دیگه ای رو هم قبول شده باشین که باب میلتون نیست ، مگه واسه پزشکی سنندج مرخصی نگرفته بودین ، خوب الآن برگردین وهمونو ادامه بدین .... 
> 
> ...


روزانه اس اما شرایطش بده

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> روزانه اس اما شرایطش بده


سلام شرایط داریم تا شرایط اگر شرایطش بسیار سخت باشه من حاضرم پول بدم 
مثلا اگر روزانه تعهدی قبول شده باشم پردیس من ترجیح میدم پردیس بخونم 
ولی اگر روزانه عادی باشه همون عادی می خونم 
راستی شما حرف من بالاخره درست در اومد یا نه منطقه 3 بودی درسته چون میگفتی رتبه ام باور نکردنی خوب شده ولی منطقه 2 هستم

----------


## mlt

حرف اول شهرش چیه :Yahoo (94): 


> روزانه اس اما شرایطش بده

----------


## God_of_war

بالاخره جوابا اومد من نتونستم از پزشکی دندان پزشکی و داروسازی قبول شم ولی عوضش از فیزیوتراپی هم قبول نشدم  :Yahoo (15): 
رفع اسپم = عوضش سالمی و تنفس می کنی ( به قول مهران مدیری خدا رو شُوکر  :Yahoo (15):  )

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> بالاخره جوابا اومد من نتونستم از پزشکی دندان پزشکی و داروسازی قبول شم ولی عوضش از فیزیوتراپی هم قبول نشدم 
> رفع اسپم = عوضش سالمی و تنفس می کنی ( به قول مهران مدیری خدا رو شُوکر  )


دم تو گرم  :Yahoo (8): 
علاقه خاصی هم به تایلند داری نه؟ فیلم های مبارز تایلندی هم زیاد میبینی .....تا تایلند هست بقیه چیزا مهم نیست  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## ehsan7777777

ای کاش جنس ناراحتی همه مثل مال شما بود ... 

اگه پزشکی دولتی رایگان باشه ، نا کجا آباد  هم باشه ، با کله برو ....

----------


## mlt

یعنی مزارشریفم میرم اگه دولتی باشه :Yahoo (20): 


> ای کاش جنس ناراحتی همه مثل مال شما بود ... 
> 
> اگه پزشکی دولتی رایگان باشه ، نا کجا آباد  هم باشه ، با کله برو ....

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ای کاش جنس ناراحتی همه مثل مال شما بود ... 
> 
> اگه پزشکی دولتی رایگان باشه ، نا کجا آباد  هم باشه ، با کله برو ....


واقعا امسدوارم دغدغه ی قبولی همه مثل من باشه یا سال دیگ مثل من بشه در بدترین حالت 
چون لااقل میدونم پزشکی هست و مشکلم با بعدشه

----------


## meysam98

خواهرم  چه دغدغه های شیرینی داری :Yahoo (15): 

یعنی حاظری سالی 40 - 50 تا بدی مازاد ولی نری روزانه حتی طبس ؟!!! :Yahoo (114):

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (21):  حالا میخوای واست زیر لفظی بیارن تا بگی کدوم شهر از ایران رو قبول شدی ؟!

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> حالا میخوای واست زیر لفظی بیارن تا بگی کدوم شهر از ایران رو قبول شدی ؟!


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  خانم دکتر رفته گل بچینه

----------


## mahdi_78

> مبارکت باشه هرچیزی که قبول شدی ولی من اول از شما سوال پرسیدم میتونستین با متانت جواب بدین بعد منو به .... خطاب کنید.


آیدا خانوم لطفا یه مقدار از پیامهای دریافت شده ی صندوق خصوصی تون حذف کنین تا من بتونم جواب سوالتونو بدم . :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> حالا میخوای واست زیر لفظی بیارن تا بگی کدوم شهر از ایران رو قبول شدی ؟!


آره :Yahoo (94): 
ارومیه اما تعهده 
پرسیدم گفتن تعهد فقط ۱۵ ساله در عوض طرح ندارن بعدم تا ۸ سال نمیشه تخصص.....عملا فقط ۵سال بیشتر عادیا 
موندم زیادم نیس ۵ سال در مقابل ۲۱۰ میل

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خواهرم  چه دغدغه های شیرینی داری
> 
> یعنی حاظری سالی 40 - 50 تا بدی مازاد ولی نری روزانه حتی طبس ؟!!!


مشکلم تعهدشه البته بالا شرایطشو نوشتم فقط ۵سال عقب میفتم در عوض ۲۱۰ میل صرفه جویی میشه تازه هزینه راه و... هم کمتر میشه

----------


## MehranWilson

> آره
> ارومیه اما تعهده 
> پرسیدم گفتن تعهد فقط ۱۵ ساله در عوض طرح ندارن بعدم تا ۸ سال نمیشه تخصص.....عملا فقط ۵سال بیشتر عادیا 
> موندم زیادم نیس ۵ سال در مقابل ۲۱۰ میل


 :Yahoo (31):  تقریبا سالی 42 میل به نفعت میشه
ولی اگه هزینه مالیش مشکل نداری همون سنندج رو برو

----------


## BARONI

> آیدا خانوم لطفا یه مقدار از پیامهای دریافت شده ی صندوق خصوصی تون حذف کنین تا من بتونم جواب سوالتونو بدم .


پاک کردم ولی هیچ پیام خصوصی برام نمیاد

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


آره
ارومیه اما تعهده 
پرسیدم گفتن تعهد فقط ۱۵ ساله در عوض طرح ندارن بعدم تا ۸ سال نمیشه تخصص.....عملا فقط ۵سال بیشتر عادیا 
موندم زیادم نیس ۵ سال در مقابل ۲۱۰ میل


شرایط تعهد رو کامل و دقیق از روی دفترچه مطالعه کنید چون اگر واردش بشید و مثلا جای بد بیوفتید برای کار دیگه نمیشه تغییرش داد .*

----------


## mlt

طرح با تعهد یکی میشه؟
ااگه پسر بودی با سر میرفتی :Yahoo (20):  طرح با خدمت مقققدس سربازی دوتاشون میشن تعهد(شاید فکر کنی مهم اینه که اون چندسال باید کار کنی حالا چه طرح چه تعهد ولی سربازی خیلی حقوقش کمه البته میگن با طرح یکی میشه)

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> شرایط تعهد رو کامل و دقیق از روی دفترچه مطالعه کنید چون اگر واردش بشید و مثلا جای بد بیوفتید برای کار دیگه نمیشه تغییرش داد .*


محل خدمتم از الان مشخصه 
شرایطشم دوتا پست بالاتر کامل گفتم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> طرح با تعهد یکی میشه؟
> ااگه پسر بودی با سر میرفتی طرح با خدمت مقققدس سربازی دوتاشون میشن تعهد(شاید فکر کنی مهم اینه که اون چندسال باید کار کنی حالا چه طرح چه تعهد ولی سربازی خیلی حقوقش کمه البته میگن با طرح یکی میشه)


آره یکی میشه کلا ۱۵ساله

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تقریبا سالی 42 میل به نفعت میشه
> ولی اگه هزینه مالیش مشکل نداری همون سنندج رو برو


ب ای شهریه به خانواده فشار میاد اما در کل میتونن بدنش 
فقط مشکلشون اینک اینجا هم نزدیکه هم میگن از الان جوگیر نشو شاید نخواستی اصلا تخصص بخونی بعدا و کارت توی تعهد تضمینیه دیگ لازم نیس دربه در دنبال محل کار باشی

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


محل خدمتم از الان مشخصه 
شرایطشم دوتا پست بالاتر کامل گفتم


مطمئنین ۱۵ ساله ؟ 

اینو نگاه کنین ، گفته خدمت 3 برابر طول مدت تحصیل هست ، یعنی میشه21 سال خدمت .*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> مطمئنین ۱۵ ساله ؟ 
> 
> اینو نگاه کنین ، گفته خدمت 3 برابر طول مدت تحصیل هست ، یعنی میشه21 سال خدمت .*


دوسال آخر انترن جزو زمان تحصیل محسوب نمیشه پرسیدم و ۵سال تحصیل میشه ک ×۳ میشه ۱۵سال 
ک نصفش یعنی حدود ۸ سال نمیشه تخصص خوند در عوض طرح سه ساله هم نداریم

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


دوسال آخر انترن جزو زمان تحصیل محسوب نمیشه پرسیدم و ۵سال تحصیل میشه ک ×۳ میشه ۱۵سال 
ک نصفش یعنی حدود ۸ سال نمیشه تخصص خوند در عوض طرح سه ساله هم نداریم


آهان که اینطور ، نمیدونستم اینترنی جزوش حساب نمیشه .*

----------


## Gladiolus

اوووو
خوب از اول بگو تعهده دیگه
۳ ص ملت دارن میگن میارزه میارزه
خوب از اول بگو تعهد دیگه
من بودم تعهد نمیرفتم
شما با شرایط خودت بسنج
ولی بازم میگه نمیارزه
حتی سنندج رو نداشتی نمیارزید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اوووو
> خوب از اول بگو تعهده دیگه
> ۳ ص ملت دارن میگن میارزه میارزه
> خوب از اول بگو تعهد دیگه
> من بودم تعهد نمیرفتم
> شما با شرایط خودت بسنج
> ولی بازم میگه نمیارزه
> حتی سنندج رو نداشتی نمیارزید


چرا میگی نمی ارزه؟ 
خب خودم تو شک بودم اولش الان یکم درست شده مینویسم ..... من انتظار مردودی داشتم

----------


## Shah1n

> چرا میگی نمی ارزه؟ 
> خب خودم تو شک بودم اولش الان یکم درست شده مینویسم ..... من انتظار مردودی داشتم


تعهد هم بد نیست چندان
مگه بدون تعهد میخوای چیکار کنی که با تعهد نمیتونی نهایتا تخصصت عقب میفته که اونم شاید دلت نخواد بگیری
من خیلیا رو دیدم که وقت دانشجویی ازدواج کردن و دیگه دنبال تخصص نرفتن یا چند سال حوصله نداشتن بخونن عقب انداختن و چند سال بعدش آزمون تخصص دادن
اینا بستگی به روحیاتت داره

----------


## UNI7ED

دوست عزیز کد رشته تعهدی که محظ فان نزدی شما یا سهوی که نبوده ! اگر از اول نمیخاستین کد رو قطعا نمیزدین پس حتمن احتمال اینو میدادین که بیارین !  بعدشم مردود میشدین چه اتفاقی قرار بود بیوفته که دوس داشتین مردود شین ؟ برگردین مازاد ؟؟ یا یک سال دیگر بخونین (معلوم نیس فردا اصن گفتن کنکور بی کنکور ثبات که نیس !!) شرط میبندم احتمالش کمه برگردین مازاد چون یکسال پیش هم مازاد رو داشتین پس اگه برگردین یکسال عقب میوفتین ! میدونم و میدونین که اخرش میرین همین امسال  بعدشم اگه پونزده سال باشه مشکل چیه ؟ دو سال طرح هم که نمیرین بعدشم مفتی و " منت " اگر هم بوده دیگه نیست 
موفق باشین

----------


## METTIX

بنظرم برو 
مازاد هزینش زیاد میشه هر سالم ک ده درصد میاد رو شهریش

----------


## Gladiolus

> چرا میگی نمی ارزه؟ 
> خب خودم تو شک بودم اولش الان یکم درست شده مینویسم ..... من انتظار مردودی داشتم


من با شرایط خودم گفتم نمیارزه
چون اینده ادم معلوم نیست و اینکه نمیخوام چند سال جایی باشم که دولت میگه 
کلا از کارایی که حالت کارمندی دارن حاااالم به هم میخوره
بعدشم تخصص واقعا مهمه برام 
همینجوریشم عقب افتادم 
بعدشم ممکنه اصلا ادم بخواد مهاجرت کنه
کلا زندگی و تصمیمات رو خیلی تحت تاثیر قرار میده

----------


## Soheil.si

> بنظرم برو 
> مازاد هزینش زیاد میشه هر سالم ک ده درصد میاد رو شهریش


داداش تو چکار کردی؟

----------


## Churchill

https://moshavergroup.com/%D9%85%D8%B2%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%A7-%D9%88-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%A8-%D8%B3%D9%87%D9%85%DB%8C%D9%87-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C-%DA%A9%D9%87-%D8%A8%D9%87%D8%AA%D8%B1/
http://kounkour100.blog.ir/1397/05/01/%D9%82%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%86%DB%8C%D9%86-%D9%85%D8%B2%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%A7-%D9%88-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%A8-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF%DB%8Chttps://sedayemoshaveran.com/%D8%AD%D9%82%D9%88%D9%82-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF%DB%8C/
http://iusnews.ir/fa/news-details/140695/
https://snn.ir/fa/news/671178/%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D8%AE%D8%AF%D9%85%D8%AA-%DB%8C%D8%A7-%D8%B3%D9%86%D8%AF%DB%8C-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D9%88%D9%82%D8%AA%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%B4%DA%AF%D8%A7%D9%87-%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%88%D9%85-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C-%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%AC-%DA%AF%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%87%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%AA%D8%BA%D8%A7%D9%84-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B5%DB%8C%D9%84-%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D9%86%D9%85%DB%8C%E2%80%8C%DA%A9%D9%86%D8%AF
https://www.heyvagroup.com/shownews/643/%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%82%D8%B9%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%AA%DB%8C-%DA%A9%D9%87-%D9%82%D8%A8%D9%84-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D8%B1%D8%B4%D8%AA%D9%87-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF-%D8%AE%D8%AF%D9%85%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%DB%8C%D8%AF!.html
http://www.salamatnews.com/news/263080/%D8%A7%D9%82%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86%DA%AF%DB%8C%D8%B2-%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D9%87%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%AA-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%B7%D8%B1%D8%AD-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%B4%D8%AC%D9%88%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%87%E  2%80%8C%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%82-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B2-%D8%B4%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%81-%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%B4%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%DA%A9%D8%B4%D9%88%D8%B1
https://www.farsnews.com/news/13980202000893/-%D9%BE%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AE-%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D9%87%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D9%87-%DB%B1%DB%B1-%D9%87%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%B6%D8%A7%DB%8C-%DA%A9%D9%85%D9%BE%DB%8C%D9%86-%D9%85%D9%85%D9%86%D9%88%D8%B9%DB%8C%D8%AA-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B5%DB%8C%D9%84-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%B9%D9%85%D9%88%D9%85%DB%8C
تعهد 21 سال هستش نه 15 سال تا نصفش هم نمیتونی بری دنبال تخصص یعنی حدود 37 سالگی البته اگه اونوقت شما حوصله خوندن و شرایطش و سهمیه داشته باشی بتونی بری یه رشته خوب بخونی وگرنه رشته های چرت نظیر اطفال و داخلی و... ریخته
قصد نا امید کردن ندارم اینارو گفتم که شمابا چشم باز بری انتخاب کنی چهار روز دیگه که شما رفتی تعهدی باید توی یه خانه بهداشت یا یه بیمارستان توی یه شهر دور افتاده 21 سال خدمت کنی که دیگه قاعدتاٌ یه حقوق بگیر هستی و تابع وزارت بهداشت هر چقدر حقوق دادن باید بگی شکر 37 که شما تعهدت تموم شد عذر تونو میخوان  و شما یه پزشک عمومی هستی و چند تا بچه و یه شوهر  که در اون شرایط نه حوصله درس خوندن هست نه شرایطش

----------


## tiny-ghost

دوستان توروخدا بگین ذخیره در ردیف 20 ینی چی؟؟//// :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دوستان توروخدا بگین ذخیره در ردیف 20 ینی چی؟؟////


من پارسال اینجوری بود قبولی آزادم 
یعنی میری دانشگاه فرم درخواست ثبتنام پر میکنی بعد یسری کلا نمیان آزاد و جاها خالی میشه و بجاشون ذخیره ها مر میکنن جاشو 
قبولیت قطعی نیس

----------


## Neo.Healer

> https://moshavergroup.com/%D9%85%D8%B2%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%A7-%D9%88-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%A8-%D8%B3%D9%87%D9%85%DB%8C%D9%87-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C-%DA%A9%D9%87-%D8%A8%D9%87%D8%AA%D8%B1/
> http://kounkour100.blog.ir/1397/05/01/%D9%82%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%86%DB%8C%D9%86-%D9%85%D8%B2%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%A7-%D9%88-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%A8-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF%DB%8Chttps://sedayemoshaveran.com/%D8%AD%D9%82%D9%88%D9%82-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF%DB%8C/
> http://iusnews.ir/fa/news-details/140695/
> https://snn.ir/fa/news/671178/%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D8%AE%D8%AF%D9%85%D8%AA-%DB%8C%D8%A7-%D8%B3%D9%86%D8%AF%DB%8C-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D9%88%D9%82%D8%AA%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%B4%DA%AF%D8%A7%D9%87-%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%88%D9%85-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C-%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%AC-%DA%AF%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%87%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%AA%D8%BA%D8%A7%D9%84-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B5%DB%8C%D9%84-%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D9%86%D9%85%DB%8C%E2%80%8C%DA%A9%D9%86%D8%AF
> https://www.heyvagroup.com/shownews/643/%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%82%D8%B9%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%AA%DB%8C-%DA%A9%D9%87-%D9%82%D8%A8%D9%84-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D8%B1%D8%B4%D8%AA%D9%87-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF-%D8%AE%D8%AF%D9%85%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%DB%8C%D8%AF!.html
> http://www.salamatnews.com/news/263080/%D8%A7%D9%82%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86%DA%AF%DB%8C%D8%B2-%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D9%87%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%AA-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%B7%D8%B1%D8%AD-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%B4%D8%AC%D9%88%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%87%D8%AF%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%87%E  2%80%8C%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%82-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B2-%D8%B4%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%81-%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%B4%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%DA%A9%D8%B4%D9%88%D8%B1
> https://www.farsnews.com/news/13980202000893/-%D9%BE%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AE-%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D9%87%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D9%87-%DB%B1%DB%B1-%D9%87%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%B6%D8%A7%DB%8C-%DA%A9%D9%85%D9%BE%DB%8C%D9%86-%D9%85%D9%85%D9%86%D9%88%D8%B9%DB%8C%D8%AA-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%B5%DB%8C%D9%84-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%B9%D9%85%D9%88%D9%85%DB%8C
> تعهد 21 سال هستش نه 15 سال تا نصفش هم نمیتونی بری دنبال تخصص یعنی حدود 37 سالگی البته اگه اونوقت شما حوصله خوندن و شرایطش و سهمیه داشته باشی بتونی بری یه رشته خوب بخونی وگرنه رشته های چرت نظیر اطفال و داخلی و... ریخته
> قصد نا امید کردن ندارم اینارو گفتم که شمابا چشم باز بری انتخاب کنی چهار روز دیگه که شما رفتی تعهدی باید توی یه خانه بهداشت یا یه بیمارستان توی یه شهر دور افتاده 21 سال خدمت کنی که دیگه قاعدتاٌ یه حقوق بگیر هستی و تابع وزارت بهداشت هر چقدر حقوق دادن باید بگی شکر 37 که شما تعهدت تموم شد عذر تونو میخوان  و شما یه پزشک عمومی هستی و چند تا بچه و یه شوهر  که در اون شرایط نه حوصله درس خوندن هست نه شرایطش


من از دانشجویان تعهد پرسیدم ۱۵ ساله 
۲سال اینترنتی جزو تحصیل نیس و مدت تحصیل پزشکی رو ۵سال در نظر میگیرن ک تعهدش میشه ۱۵سال

----------


## DR._.ALI

فازت چیه :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> فازت چیه


نفهنیدم منظورتونو

----------


## tiny-ghost

ینی بیستمین نفرم؟اصلا امکانش هست بیارم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ینی بیستمین نفرم؟اصلا امکانش هست بیارم؟


آره بسته به دانشگاهی ک قبول شدی احتمالش زیاده بنظرم 
توی ذخیره ها بعله ک از قبولی قطعی جداس

----------


## Zahra77

جات بودم تعهدی نمیرفتم 15+7 = 22سال
خودت میدونی بازم ینی بخوای واسه خودت باشی و از منطقه محروم بیای بیرون
میشه حدود 42 سالت

----------


## tiny-ghost

کی جواب ذخیره ها میاد تقریبا؟ 
اگ فرمو پر کنی بعد نخوای بری مشکلی نیست؟ 
راستی مرسی ک جواب میدی.انشاالله خدا حال دلتو خوب کنه

----------


## meysam98

> مشکلم تعهدشه البته بالا شرایطشو نوشتم فقط ۵سال عقب میفتم در عوض ۲۱۰ میل صرفه جویی میشه تازه هزینه راه و... هم کمتر میشه


بستگی به پولتون داره
اگه براتون بال پشه س  بنظرم مازاد برید بهتره
ولی اگه پولتون براتون مهمه و اینکه آینده هم مشخص نیست چ اتفاقی میفته بنظرم تعهد گزینه مناسبیه...

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کی جواب ذخیره ها میاد تقریبا؟ 
> اگ فرمو پر کنی بعد نخوای بری مشکلی نیست؟ 
> راستی مرسی ک جواب میدی.انشاالله خدا حال دلتو خوب کنه


همون روز یا فردای روز پر کردن فرم .... زمان تکمیل فرم هم خودشون میگن
اگ نمیخوای بری فرمو پر نکن چون جای بقیه رو میکیری...مشکل داشتن یا نداشتنو نمیدونم
خواهش میکنم 
ممنون و انشاءالله همچنین

----------


## tiny-ghost

اخه ی شهر دیگس.از نت میشه پر کرد؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_اول واضح بگو کجا قبول شدی ؟انتظارشو نداشتی ؟ یعنی نتایج خوب بوده از قبل؟رتبتو نپرسیدم هیچوقت که یوقت ناراحت نشی ولی اگه بگی تو شخصی کمک بزرگی میکنی میفهمم نهایت چقدر قبول میشن
بعدا که اگه تعهدی و پردیس رو موندی بنظرم پردیس تو نمیدونی چه سختی داره ون ساله اخر پزشکیت که ازت کار میکشن شیفت میکشن اگه تو شهره خوبی هم نباشی پدرت درمیاد تو فققط یک درصد تصور کن تو چندین سال بعدشم مجبوری واسه اونا کار کنی شاید لفظ خوبی نباشه ولی ادمن حسابت نمیکنن عملا انگاری دانشجویه سال اخری که مجبوره شیفت وایسه و کار کنه چون به پایان دانشگاهش مونده باور کن اون سالایه اخر پزشکی سخت ترین سالایه یه پزشکه اگه حتی دوسال مجبورت کنن نمی ارزه چه برسه سه برابر دوران تحصیل واقعا باید خیلی چیزا مثل تخصصو بزاری کنار اگه میتونی همون پردیسو بری برو پردیس شهریه دادن 7 سال بعدش تموم میشه تو میتونی کار کنی یه بخشی رو از شهریت دربیاری واسه خانوادت یه مشاور هم باشی بدبینانه نصف شهریه یه سالتو میدی بعدشم ازادی محدودیت نداری میتونی هر شهری بری میتونی چندبرابر سختی تحصیلتو جبران کنی والا طرح 2 ساله واسه دانشجوها همشون بدبخت میشن جایه بدبفتن سه برابر دوران تحصیل اصلا خوب نیست عملا کلی محدودیت میاری حتی تو ازدواجو تشکیل خانوادتم محدودیت میاره تو عملا باید اونجا بمونی تا یه مدت پردیسو برو قول میدم پشیمون نشی_

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام 
> نتایج اومد 
> دلم میخواست بزنه مردود یا کلا جایی قبول بشم ک اینی ک هست نباشه 
> هعی الان موندم 
> کاش مردود میزد یا یچیز دیگ بود


سلام و ادب

من نمی دونم که چه چیزی قبول شدید که الان اظهار ناراحتی می کنید ولی از سابقه پروفایل تون مشخصه که کاربر برتر بودید و خودتون پاسخگو و راهنما هستید. 

انشاالله که به اهداف تون می رسید هر چیزی که هست، تلاش رو فراموش نکنید. من فرصت نکردم ببینم داستان شما چی بوده و الان چی شده و در این پست اول تون هم چیزی مشخص نیست ولی قطعا الهام بخش خیلی از دوستان در این سایت بودید و حالا وقتشه که دوستان در سایت به شما روحیه مضاعف بدن تا هم خسته نباشید و تشکری باشه و هم انگیزه ای برای شما.

موفق باشید در هر زمینه ای که دوست دارید.

بعنوان یک عضو جدید و مشاور در زمینه رشته تجربی کمکی خواستید مثل یک دوست در کنارتون هستم.

----------


## hyun jung

سلام
من یه سوالی برام پیش اومده. تا جایی که یادم میاد یه جا گفته بودین اهل آذربایجان شرقی هستین، چطوری شده تعهد ارومیه آوردین؟
شایدم من اشتباه یادم مونده. به هر حال ان شا الله اون چیزی که به صلاحه براتون اتفاق میفته

----------


## invincible

> اخه ی شهر دیگس.از نت میشه پر کرد؟


اونایی که دخیره قبول شدن باید با اونایی که عادی قبول شدن تو همون زمان برن ثبت نام حضوری
یا تو انتخاب رشته تکمیل ظرفیت مهر برن؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> من یه سوالی برام پیش اومده. تا جایی که یادم میاد یه جا گفته بودین اهل آذربایجان شرقی هستین، چطوری شده تعهد ارومیه آوردین؟
> شایدم من اشتباه یادم مونده. به هر حال ان شا الله اون چیزی که به صلاحه براتون اتفاق میفته


برای تعهد یکی محل بدنیا اومدن مطرحه یکی محل تحصیل سه سال آخر جفتشم قابل قبوله برای همین ارومیه آوردم

----------


## Rafolin403

> چرا میگی نمی ارزه؟ 
> خب خودم تو شک بودم اولش الان یکم درست شده مینویسم ..... من انتظار مردودی داشتم


اگه میبینی شهر محل خدمتت خوبه خب برو
فک کردی همه تخصص قبول میشن؟؟؟ الان کنکور داریم یه عالمه کنکوری پشت کنکورن...
واسه تخصص یه عالمه دکترررررر پشت ازمون تخصصن
تعهده ولی حقوقش خوبه اینو مطمئن باش!
در ضمن اگه میبینی خانوادت مایه دارن و تو تصمیمت واسه تخصص جدیه... میتونی ۵ سال دیگه شو تحمل کنی و بمونی همون پردیس!

امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------

